
Web design/SEO/ Feedback please- Good or bad let's hear it - CharlieXlaundry
Just finished rebranding the website. Had zero web dev experience before diving into this. What do you think? Would appreciate your feedback! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xlaundry.com
======
rankcaptain
nice site...as for SEO, I'd transpose your title tag so that X Laundry goes
after the | symbol. Didn't look at much else, but that's a common mistake I
see with a lot of client sites. Best of luck!

